# per reflection private attributsnamen auslesen



## Mican (20. Sep 2007)

Hallo leute,

ist wahrscheinlich schon mal in irgendeiner form gefragt worden hab aber leider nichts gefunden. Und zwar will ich von einer klasse die alle attribute mit private gesetzt wurden die namen auslesen und in ein Stringarray reinpacken.. leider geht das nicht mit getFields[] und dann die field.getName() .. weil die attribute auf private sind. Wie kann ich das trotzdem bewältigen?

danke im voraus


----------



## Murray (20. Sep 2007)

Nimm get*Declared*Fields()


----------



## mic_checker (20. Sep 2007)

Wie Murray schon geschrieben hat kannst du getDeclaredFields verwenden. Die Methode gibt dir ein Array von Field-Objekten zurück. Allerdings kannst du nicht einfach die Elemente dieses Arrays so verwenden, da du ja nur private Attribute möchtest (wer macht Attribute eigentlich public?  *g*)
Für den Zugriff auf die Modifier existiert in Field eine Methode getModifiers(). Um zu prüfen, ob das Attribut private ist kannst du dann unter anderem über die Klasse Modifier die Klassenmethode isPrivate verwenden.


----------



## mican (20. Sep 2007)

jo danke es klappt.. danke


----------

